# War on cattle ...



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Now I could have put this under conspiracy theories but it looking to be more and more true. (IMO )

The cow of the future ... http://www.takepart.com/article/2014/04/10/cow-future-will-be-fart-free

(from the link) Unfortunately, there's no punch line to be had. Carbon dioxide, nitrous oxide, and methane-the key ingredient in cows' stinky emissions-make up the trifecta of greenhouse gases that most worries climatologists.

While scientists debate how many trillions of dollars it will cost the global economy if all the methane stored in arctic ice were ever released, other experts are exploring ways to curb the amount emitted by America's 88 million cows. So how do you get a cow to stop producing what comes naturally to its digestive system? By creating the cow of tomorrow, of course.

(and more ...)

Of course, there's another option. If more people become vegetarian, there will be less reason to raise such massive amounts of cattle. It's just a matter of deciding, do you want steak, or do you want a warmer planet?

"Forget coal. Forget cars. The fastest way to address climate change would be to dramatically reduce the amount of meat people eat," Ilmi Granoff of the Overseas Development Institute told the Financial Times. "But that involves cultural preferences, and they are difficult to touch."


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Not to mention that the greatest amount of emissions in the world are emitted from Washington, D. C. (I'm assuming that there is methane included with all the BS they are emitting.)


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I am wondering if what you posted at http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f114/fight-brewing-24384/ has anything to do with this ...

I have that scene from DemolitionMan where he is in the sewers and orders up a burger ... turns out that it is a rat-burger :eyebulge:


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

eventually...........

In vitro meat
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/In_vitro_meat
In vitro meat, also called cultured meat, cruelty-free meat, shmeat, and test-tube meat, is an animal-flesh product that has never been part of a living animal with exception of the fetal calf serum taken from a slaughtered cow. In the 21st century, several research projects have worked on in vitro meat in the laboratory. The first in vitro beefburger, created by a Dutch team, was eaten at a demonstration for the press in London in August 2013. There remain difficulties to be overcome before in vitro meat becomes commercially available. Cultured meat is prohibitively expensive, but it is expected that the cost could be reduced to compete with that of conventionally obtained meat as technology improves. In vitro meat is also an ethical issue. Some argue that it is less objectionable than traditionally obtained meat because it doesn't involve killing and reduces the risk of animal cruelty, while others disagree with eating meat that has not developed naturally.

Synthetic meat: how the world's costliest burger made it on to the plate
http://www.theguardian.com/science/2013/aug/05/synthetic-meat-burger-stem-cells
Alok Jha, science correspondent
The Guardian, Monday 5 August 2013
Created in a laboratory, paid for by Google's co-founder - is this the future for the planet's growing population?

World's first lab-grown burger is eaten in London
http://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-23576143


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Of course it has already been proven that with certain grazing practices, by planting more grass and grazing areas that have been "protected" there is the potential to store billions of tons of carbon in the soil. 

Of course this comes with the side effects of producing more food, healthier food (pastured), increasing biodiversity of plants and wildlife, less fossil fuels used to "work the land", etc. Sounds like a bad idea all around


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

LincTex said:


> eventually...........
> 
> In vitro meat
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/In_vitro_meat
> ...


Synthetic meat ...


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Or Soylent Green


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

*Andi said:


> It's just a matter of deciding, do you want steak, or do you want a warmer planet?


Heck, after this past winter, I want steak _and _a warmer planet.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

How about if the "experts :droolie: " shut the Frack up, stop the grazing animals and cause desertification. 



 IF the man made climate change clowns were really serious they would go after absolutely unnecessary air travel like pro sports and politicians flying all over for meetings they could do on Skype, but we don't want the truth to get out do we vract:


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Tirediron said:


> IF the .. clowns were really serious they would go after absolutely unnecessary air travel like pro sports and politicians flying all over for meetings they could do on Skype, but we don't want the truth to get out do we vract:


NO $ht!! Notice how none of them think they should stop flying on jets...


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

hiwall said:


> Or Soylent Green


Rumor has it we are already on Soylent Green. Bio-engineered food is rumored to have some human genes in it. It definitely has animal gens in it now. Plus many are being fed their own. A chemical frankenfood for profits.



Tirediron said:


> How about if the "experts :droolie: " shut the Frack up, stop the grazing animals and cause desertification.
> 
> 
> 
> IF the man made climate change clowns were really serious they would go after absolutely unnecessary air travel like pro sports and politicians flying all over for meetings they could do on Skype, but we don't want the truth to get out do we vract:


 Then what would us roman's do without our bread and circus? :brickwall:



LincTex said:


> NO $ht!! Notice how none of them think they should stop flying on jets...


 First 'lady' Obombs alone uses up more energy with her constant vacations than most of use in a lifetime. Al Energy Hog Gore has a 5000 SF home and private jet he keeps in the air too. Not counting his vacation homes.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

The cows are obviously destroying the planet. This is just the nature of the beast, digesting so much vegetable matter causes gas. Does a cow excuse herself when she, um…fluffs? I am doing my part by devouring as much beef as possible. My plan is to devour all the world destroying beef. The vegetarians eat a lot of gas producing plants also so we'll have to start on them next. Puts a whole new look on a vegetarian meal.


----------



## tenntrucker (Jan 8, 2014)

I'm doing my part, eating beef often.........


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

The globalists don't want you eating meat. That's why there's the propaganda about cows destroying the planet.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*The question I have*



*Andi said:


> Now I could have put this under conspiracy theories but it looking to be more and more true. (IMO )
> 
> The cow of the future ... http://www.takepart.com/article/2014/04/10/cow-future-will-be-fart-free
> 
> ...


The question I have is, how did they prevent methane production when 130,000,000 buffalos roamed the Midwestern plains?

Did they fart more or less than cows ?


----------

